# Increasing men's ability



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I've not been in the best of health, and only three months ago, I started a serious program of diet, fitness, weight loss, etc. 

However, we (W and I) had been having very serious problems. Now, we're working on those issues, and suddenly, the opportunity for sex is regular (more than daily) and I'm not physically up to it. 

Mostly, I have been capable of perhaps one ejaculation a week. How do I increase this? I exercise for 20 to 40 a day, have lost 40 lbs in 3 months, and have a LOT more muscle than I used to, but still, the ability isn't keeping up with the availability. 

I know that the more you do, the better your ability gets (know this by experience, too, in the past). What's the best way to improve? Or is this just a matter of time?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

40 lbs in 3 months?

That is crazy. I lost 20 lbs in 3 months using p90x, but I found that my libido went to zero. It took a while to come back too. I did some reading and it turns out this is pretty common if you are running a huge calorie deficit. And you would have to be in order to lose 40lbs that fast. Basically you are starving your body of a lot of the nutrients it needs to produce sex hormones and fluids.

I would increase your calories so that your weight loss is a little slower, and make sure you are getting enough fats in your diet. Try eating 1-2 ounces of tree nuts (walnuts, almonds, pistachios, pecans, cashews, NOT PEANUTS) per day. Egg yolks are also good, and red meat.

Has your libido dropped since you started the exercise or was it also about 1/week before as well?


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

are you on any kind of meds ? SSRI, Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro all antidepressants will destroy your ability to ejaculate. Have you talked to your Doc. about this?

However Welbutrin may help


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

No, I am not taking drugs of any kind except some blood pressure drugs I have to get off of slowly ( it takes slowly tapering off to avoid killing myself) and I have much more ability than 6 months ago before I started the dieting and exercise. 

I eat well, just not a huge lot of calories, and burn an extra 300 to 700 a day in workouts and take multi-vitamins. I've gotten my blood pressure from bad to good. I've gone from from barely ever having a full erection to "not much problem". 

The only real issue now is that once I achieve it, it takes more than a whole day to be able to reach climax again. I WAS unable to do that more than about once a week... now to about 3 times a week.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

oldgeezer said:


> Mostly, I have been capable of perhaps one ejaculation a week.





> I WAS unable to do that more than about once a week... now to about 3 times a week.


Some improvement there! :smthumbup:

When I learned my husband had the TEST levels of a 60 yr old man -when he was just 45.... I about freaked out...this comment worried me for months.... he could still "get off " once a day (occasionally twice)... I suddenly made it my mission in life to keep him primed in this area...he wasn't gonna lose it on my watch! 

I read a lot about the "*Use it or Loose it*" .... Keep workin' it ~ Get your wife involved !!

Sexuality and Physical Changes With Aging-Use It or Lose It: Staying Sexual



> Sex: Use It or Lose It
> 
> *Q*: *My husband says we should have sex even if we don’t feel like it because it’s "use it or lose it." Is there any truth to this*?
> 
> ...





> Use it or lose it: Yes, it's true - latimes.com
> 
> Results support the use-it-or-lose-it hunch. Having sex once a week halved men's chances of developing erectile dysfunction, compared with a less-than-once-a-week schedule. (The study also hinted that the more often men had sex, the better they fared.) In their analyses, the researchers made sure that other health factors -- such as heart disease, diabetes, obesity and depression -- did not explain the differences among men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> I've not been in the best of health, and only three months ago, I started a serious program of diet, fitness, weight loss, etc.
> 
> However, we (W and I) had been having very serious problems. Now, we're working on those issues, and suddenly, the opportunity for sex is regular (more than daily) and I'm not physically up to it.
> 
> ...


How old are you? I am 66, and twice a day is pretty much a necessity....Had mind blowing sex with the wife the last 2 nights and would like a roll with her this morning, but she is tired ......

What makes an HD I don't know. and I don't know if a Ld can become a HD......

I do know I have often wondered how my life would have been different if I hadn't been so "distracted" by sex...:scratchhead:
'


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it time to consider one of the several drugs available for guys to assist in getting it up and keeping it up? I used one for while and frequency increased so now I haven't needed to use that assist for a long time. Am 61, taking blood pressure meds and so on and typically older guy over weight but keeping my young wife (she's 33) satisfied.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Maneo said:


> Is it time to consider one of the several drugs available for guys to assist in getting it up and keeping it up? I used one for while and frequency increased so now I haven't needed to use that assist for a long time. Am 61, taking blood pressure meds and so on and typically older guy over weight but keeping my young wife (she's 33) satisfied.


No, don't need help "getting it up". 

It's about being able to finish the deal. 

The article about "use it or lose it" is interesting. Something I had come to suspect was true. 

Guess we'll work on it more.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

If you don't want to go the Viagra/Cialis route, you may want to consider some targeted vitamin supplements. 

I've had good results with L'Arginine and Vitamin E. Some tout these as solutions for increasing your size. I've never found that to do be the case. However, they do amp up my desire and, as a result, make it easier to finish.

It's not a complete solution, but could be another piece of the puzzle that helps.


----------

